# One ear up, one ear down? Curly tail?



## Jenni (Nov 23, 2011)

Grizzly, born on Sept 11 2011.

For awhile, both his ears were down. Then, for a bit, both were up. Now it seems most of the time, one is folded down, and one is up. He can put both of them all the way up, but it only lasts for a few seconds. Is he just lazy, or are the cartliages still forming? I was worried because I heard that if his cartliages are played with too much while forming, they will always stay down (I got two other dogs who are a little bit playful with him). Should I be concerned?

Also, his tail is curled up all the time kind of like a pomeranian (but not laying against his back). Should I be concerned about this also? I'll love him regardless, but is he even full breed or was I ripped by a breeder? 

This is my first chi-chi, and he's a teacup. Bare with me!!


----------



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

hello!
i would not be able to help technically but only out of personal experience.
my chi had one ear curled back and i got concerned, the vet told me he has got particularly big ears and it happens often when they are in puppy stage.
an aquaintance of mine who owns 3 chis told me it is lack of calcium.
either way, both ears are now super straight.
my chi was born Sept 1 2011

i am sure they will straighten up soon, pls keep us posted!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds like he's starting to teethe. When they do, their ears do all sorts of crazy things. lol I wouldnt worry about the other dogs playing with him, I have a huge dog pack and the playing never stopped their ears from standing. And I have two with real curly tails, I think it's so cute. And Billy is from a breeder so I know he's full chi. Babushka's tail curls off to the side and is adorable. And my long hair carries his tail up and over his back and it almost touches his back. So, I think it doesn't point to being not a full chi, just a variant of the breed.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I was worried about Jaxx and his ears at first. It seemed for the first month we had him the only time his one ear was up was when I brought out the camera.
The breeder actually had made the comment that he was passed up by many people because one of his ears where not perked up when the people where around.
The night I fell in love with him though both of his ears were up.
In the past week I have noticed that his ears are perked up 90% of the time compared to the 20% that they had been before. 
Jaxx is still teething so I would say that may be what is going on with your little one as well.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome! we love pics so post some if you can!

I think the ear thing very normal for his age. I only have one who has ears that will not stand but the other (my youngest had hers up when we got her, so I do not know about her) has ears that would flip and flop, curl forward and backward and sometimes stand. 
I think that you are fine.

Your new little one is a sweet little puppy, not a teacup! haha!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Jenni said:


> This is my first chi-chi, and he's a teacup. Bare with me!!


I would be more concerned that your breeder told you your puppy was a teacup, not that the ears are not equaling out! You might want to read this sticky- http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-articles/830-teacup-chihuahuas.html it is about the issue of breeders calling chis teacups.

But back to the main question, like many people here have said ears do all sorts of funky things while dogs are teething. We had one up one down for a while here.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco had up and down ears all the time when he was a puppy...his tail curls over as well. Just a different way to carry his tail...all normal.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi when they teeth there little ears are all wako my busters started standing around 6 or 7 months


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

klein said:


> hello!
> 
> my chi was born Sept 1 2011




Just had to say that our chis are the same age - Bandit was born Aug. 31, 2011


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

*Ears laying down*

Hi, I'm new to this forum also. My chi is 4yrs old and still does not hold her ears up most of the time. Sometimes one ear up and one down. That's what we love about her. She's an adorable and smart applehead with short snout. Honestly, from what I have read the ears that lay down are not desirable if you are going to show, but doesn't mean that you chi is not full blooded. Let me say though there are most likely people on this website that know way more than me, so please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

